# Which panel is polished? Poll



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*So folks while playing with products again and taking pics as you do...

Which of these pics do you think has had wax or polish applied..????...

Picture One...










Picture Two...










Picture Three...








*


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

it's hard to tell because of the lighting, but if i really was pressed for an answer i'd probably go with picture 3 as the reflections appear a little clearer, although i'll be the first to admit they all look extremely similar. i would say it's probably not piccie 1 though.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Pic 3


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

There is really no way to tell. Pictures 1 and 3 look the same and picture 2 has better lighting to its advantage.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

picture 2.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As you say lighting is an issue but its not a limo so only the two door panels on one side with similar light fall with the sun to the other side of the car but about 45 degrees and so more light falling on the boot lid, i suppose it should have been just the two door panels i used...:wall: Oh well perhaps next time.

Thank you all for participating its appreciated and the polls just for a day so reveal tomorrow...

Hope to get more votes on it before then...:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have put pic 2 the boot lid, but agree with the lgihting/angle comments.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

Picture 3 has a warmth to the reflections that I'd exect from wax. But, there might be other differences between the panels than just the presence of an LSP, which would skew my judgment.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Pic 2 'cos if you're like me, you'll use the easiest panel for trying out new polishes or waxes


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

pic 2


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

after all this, it's going to be pic 1 isn't it


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The boot lid seams popular and im sure the lighting is a big issue on that, i meant to go take some more pics once the sun was well behind the house, to which im pretty sure all would look identical...:lol:

Reveal Tomorrow folks...:thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Pic 3

It's Sunday now...reveal the answer :thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Pic 3
> 
> It's Sunday now...reveal the answer :thumb::thumb:


The cheek of it, poll runs for a full day 24 hours... so little longer yet... well time for me to go up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.... :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

james_death said:


> The cheek of it, poll runs for a full day 24 hours... so little longer yet... well time for me to *go up the wooden hill to bedfordshire...*. :lol:


:lol: still funny


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

james_death said:


> The cheek of it, poll runs for a full day 24 hours... so little longer yet... well time for me to go up the wooden hill to bedfordshire.... :lol:


BOOOOOOO 

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

pic 3 for me


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*OK Folks the Reveal.... Da Da Da...

Picture Two... The Boot Lid... Has Polish on it... the whole Surface...










Whoe Whoe Whoe there....

Lets Reveal More, your are all correct to some degree...:lol:

I wanted to keep the poll simple and not have about 9 or more options....:doublesho

Yes Picture Three the boot lid does have a polish on it, the whole of the bonnet.

Yes im sure some of the Old guard will have had an idea of where this was going to go.

Despite the lighting difference's between the boot lid and the side doors...:lol:
Yes i know the door has a dent evident...:lol: by the blue barrels distortion at the base...:wall:

Do these look any more alike.?. The car not having moved since the pics yesterday and these taken today...



















I could not take a wide full on shot of the doors.. well i did but as the rear door is mostly reflecting the grass and the front not so it would make the rear door slightly Darker so not posting that one...:lol:

However the front door is 50/50 Wax and bare panel.










The rear door is 50/50 polish and bare panel.










So in all honestly can you tell any difference...???...

I had taped off the doors and could see a slight darkening and when the tape was off it appeared you could see the difference easy.... However you are been drawn to a clear divide line and when that line is removed you are stumped to tell the difference.

A glide of the hand over both panels will reveal exactly which panels half has been wax/polished, as both give a very slick feel.
In contrast the bare panel sections you can feel the grab to the panels.

It could be asked which half on each door do you think is polished...:lol:

However that i feel, is just a 50/50 guess as lets be honest even i cannot tell in the flesh and i know which is which or by that action am i jaded...:lol:










Thank you all for taking the time to vote and comment...Or simply to read..:thumb:
Please feel free to discuss the reveal...:wave:

As is often said its all in the prep and the LSP adds little to the look... Many other benefits but little to the final finish...

*


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i've always argued that LSP adds close to nothing to the finish, and this practically shows that. i'm not saying different products don't add anything at all, but with good prep it doesn't equate to much. and that is why i've failed to see why people spend £100s on boutique waxes when i can't tell bugger all between the finishes and they don't seem to last that long anyway. i'm getting a 50ml glasur sample pot soon so i'll soon find out.

thanks for doing the test mate


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Dude i expected that, as the majority that have tried multiple different products im sure will concur there is pretty much nothing between most products final look.
I have done side by sides before and only ever have i noticed if anything one may be slightly darker than another but you have your nose up to it to even get any idea only other is longevity. 

Prep Prep prep...:thumb:


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm disappointed that this poll had a deceptive setup. Apparently, someone wanted to prove something, but the deceptiveness invalidates the proof. Also, only comparable surfaces should have been used, with equal lighting. Clearly, this proves nothing.

Oh, and picture two was the boot, not picture three.

I'd like to add that differences between waxes show better when the whole side of a car is visible. That's because these differences in shine show in the way shapes appear.

As far as I'm concerned, the prep is just preparation for the wax to shine. Yes, you usually can see the difference between a waxed and a non-waxed surface, or between waxes that are not too similar in looks, if you have an eye for it. Perhaps with the exception of some waxes that do have a finish that is quite similar to prepped surface (the cheap waxes, probably).

One of the best examples I have come across showing the difference between 2 waxes on one car, is this blue Toyota Camry with Victoria Chaos and Victoria Mayhem on either side. It is here:
http://www.clublexus.com/forums/automotive-care-and-detailing/466463-chaos-mayhem-my-review.html
I find the differences in finish on these pictures quite obvious, although I'd expect that people who don't have an eye for it still won't see it. I also like the way Victoria Wax has made the differences in looks clear by having differently shaped lids on the pots.


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

james_death said:


> Thanks Dude i expected that, as the majority that have tried multiple different products im sure will concur there is pretty much nothing between most products final look.
> I have done side by sides before and only ever have i noticed if anything one may be slightly darker than another but you have your nose up to it to even get any idea only other is longevity.
> 
> Prep Prep prep...:thumb:


heh - detailing's big dirty secret is finally coming out


----------



## gtechpete (Aug 16, 2010)

woops - it's rob here - am logged in on peter's pc as mine has just done a blue screen of death


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

Ewald - one side appears darker than the other, but this is most likely due to the lighting, because on other shots they appear exactly the same IMO. if anything, you've just shown me another case where different waxes look extremely similar


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

I think its easy to see the difference between types of finish (nano sealant, wax etc) but not so easy to see the difference between brands. I use FK1000P on my ZT and its a slightly colder, brighter, more metallic look than say a natural wax product. A car a few streets away is near enough the same colour and he uses a natural wax, its glossier, but the flake pop is almost zero. His car doesnt glow or sparkle like mine.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Oops me bad sorry corrected the picture number...:wall:

Nothing deceptive at all..

Half the front door and half the rear door both have products on them.
Only half on each door no one noticed the difference no stark dividing line.

Both the door panels were in on the same side at the same time and as close as anything to the same lighting.

Discounting the camera and lighting issues the human eye has a far far greater dynamic range... as stated i can see subtle difference in some products very very close up but not from even 3 foot away.

Thank you for the link and i guess i dont have the eye as both sides are the same, you have slightly more darkening to the right hand as you look at it but thats sun position and trees and road furniture etc etc.

Infact the shaded side even flows into the left hand shot so its just as dark on that side in that spot where the darker reflection is.

I have used products costing less than a uk pound also over 50 and 100.
A lot is feel good about a product and i dont doubt it feels good to spread a nice premium wax.

But all add little over the paints actual condition.

We are all different and all try different things and all settle on what we like im happy to use cheap or expensive products i will always try and always test even if i find my fave combo.

Nothing sinister about the poll at all when all said and done when a blind taste or other test is done even a medical one you are only asked for your opinions.

Even placebo's can get great results, we try we test we post our findings and everyone will still decide for themselves.

This is an open forum for sharing our findings our experiences and helping others.

Thanks for the input...:thumb:



Ewald said:


> I'm disappointed that this poll had a deceptive setup. Apparently, someone wanted to prove something, but the deceptiveness invalidates the proof. Also, only comparable surfaces should have been used, with equal lighting. Clearly, this proves nothing.
> 
> Oh, and picture two was the boot, not picture three.
> 
> ...


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

dont know but all have mild orange peel


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

rovex said:


> I think its easy to see the difference between types of finish (nano sealant, wax etc) but not so easy to see the difference between brands. I use FK1000P on my ZT and its a slightly colder, brighter, more metallic look than say a natural wax product. A car a few streets away is near enough the same colour and he uses a natural wax, its glossier, but the flake pop is almost zero. His car doesnt glow or sparkle like mine.


We can see the warmth and sparkle issues with sealants and wax etc but again the sparkle the flake pop is enhancing what is already there....:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MickPontoon said:


> dont know but all have mild orange peel


Yes cant do anything about that as it was re lacquered in its past life and all sealed in as the RDS under the lacquer on the bonnet will contest...:wall:


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

james_death said:


> Nothing deceptive at all..
> 
> Half the front door and half the rear door both have products on them.
> Only half on each door no one noticed the difference no stark dividing line.


Well, people took your initial post to mean that one of the pictures would have a completely waxed surface, and the others would have only bare paint. That, namely, would have been the way to conduct a poll such as this one in a fair way. Several people mentioned a particular picture number they thought would have the wax, as that was what was suggested by your setup. You did nothing to correct that view, but probably laughed to yourself about how they didn't see what was going on. That is deceptive.

Everyone knows that the finish that a wax gives is a subtle matter. It's not that a car becomes all dotted, or changes color from black to green when you put a wax on, or something. You have to take that into account when you conduct a poll such as this one. Or do you think that you might just as well have put a checkerboard pattern, with 1 inch squares with and without wax, on the car, and have claimed that you were conducting a fair poll?

Sure you don't always see what part of a car has wax on it, and what part doesn't. Like I said, the effect of a finish of a wax is most clearly seen from how shapes look different because shine has changed. I don't see it from a change in paint darkness, although shine can have an effect on that.

While you sometimes can see differences in shine from reflections, this is not particularly ideal. Yet, the "it's all in the prep" folks seem to be mostly interested in these reflections, judging from the photos you usually see from them. That, while what matters most, in my view, is how the car in its totality looks. That is what I put wax on for, and that is where I see the effect of wax most.


----------



## Ewald (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, and forgot to mention, a thread title like "Which panel is polished?" doesn't exactly suggest that 50/50's on panels are an option. Deceptive, like I said.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ewald said:


> Well, people took your initial post to mean that one of the pictures would have a completely waxed surface, and the others would have only bare paint. That, namely, would have been the way to conduct a poll such as this one in a fair way.


People are free to post a poll on whatever they wish they could ask what socks to wear... mind you they would need to show a car ....:lol:

The poll is not the point of discussion its the finish.

But no way do i have to justify my poll... I appreciate all that voted... I was not laughing at the replies and they were well spread.

Then again there was only one panel fully polished... so justified if i even have too..

Following on from the poll as an aside is the discussion on the relative finish achieved by the LSP.

As stated i was not going to list 9 options as to which half yadda yadda.

I shall not enter into anymore discussion on the matter with your goodself.:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Phew...do I win a prize James? :lol: It was for the darker and clarity finish that prompted me to pic 2 the boot lid although the incident lighting on the doors would have been different, but the further after pics confirm just that, out of interest which wax/polish was it this time?
My neighbour with the Mini has swapped it for a white BMW 1 series, asked me to give it a once over, was impressed after an application of AS finishing glaze followed up by Artemis wax seal :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Avanti.... Sorry just opinions no prize... Unless its a sample of the Carplan Pink My Ride that was used on the boot lid.... Mind i think postage would be more than the sample...:lol:

Here it is...:lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229591


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Can I just say...I really like your car :thumb::thumb::thumb:

The Rover 75 gets a lot of bad press ie: pipe and slippers etc, but I adore them. 

Such a classy machine that still outshines more expensive motors on the road.

Would love a facelift 75 myself personally :thumb:

They were recently praised by Auto Express for the level of comfort they provide, again, beating more expensive rivals.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Thanks Avanti.... Sorry just opinions no prize... Unless its a sample of the Carplan Pink My Ride that was used on the boot lid.... Mind i think postage would be more than the sample...:lol:
> 
> Here it is...:lol:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229591


Interesting, as carplan do a high gloss wax which retails at near £8 a go, guess what colour the fluid is ?
You got it ! pink
Is it very viscous?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

T.D.K said:


> Can I just say...I really like your car :thumb::thumb::thumb:
> 
> The Rover 75 gets a lot of bad press ie: pipe and slippers etc, but I adore them.
> 
> ...


Thank you really appreciated,... i love the pipe and slippers... loved them ever since they came out... wish i could use it like i did cars in my youth driving just for the pleasure...:lol:

Not superb condition but i love it im not so keen on the facelift and if i had to have had one of them i would have changed front back to mk1 for the lights and the boot lid handle changed back.

Its the level of trim i wanted the colour externally and internally still with the real walnut dash and gear stick and steering wheel and when i get round to it putting the real walnut handbrake handle back on as i changed the stretched bracket as a full unit...:lol:

I could waffle on forever... sorry to digress and thanks for the appreciation.

The Rover75 and MG ZT forum helped sort me out and got off a fellow member on there and its the diesel and its the cheaper road tax unlike the face lifted ones.. sorry im off again....:lol: Sorry folks...:wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Interesting, as carplan do a high gloss wax which retails at near £8 a go, guess what colour the fluid is ?
> You got it ! pink
> Is it very viscous?


Its viscous but not thickly... a melted ice cream or moose not totally watery... difficult one to call... Sorry...:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

james_death said:


> Its viscous but not thickly... a melted ice cream or mouse not totally watery... difficult one to call... Sorry...:wall:


Yep sounds like the ultra gloss wax product. bargain :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Yep sounds like the ultra gloss wax product. bargain :thumb:


Pain to remove if not fast with it, i did mean to go back and get some more but decided to hold off till tested, had a bit of a bash with the dry wash and i think you yourself had commented on it a few years back not sure.

I really see dry wash's as great for the motorbikes and scooters as you dont need much water to clean them and you end up making a big bucket up.

The waterless washes i think are great for small jobs like that.

I like the fact its out the bottle onto a micro fibre rather than spray going everywhere...:lol:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Pic 3 and 2 I think !?


----------

